# Steelhead vacation



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Spending 5 days in PA on a steelhead trip. Landed 2 this afternoon on my 8 wt. using emerald clousers. Saw a lot of fish this morning but couldn't buy a bite. This afternoon they turned on for about an hour. Water is pretty low and crystal clear. I saw every chase and take which was a lot of fun. Had a couple break my tippet on the hit. The 2nd fish I caught was only 16" but fought like he was twice that size and went airborne about 8 times. The first one was 21".

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Were leaves a major problem at all?


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

ejsell said:


> Spending 5 days in PA on a steelhead trip. Landed 2 this afternoon on my 8 wt. using emerald clousers. Saw a lot of fish this morning but couldn't buy a bite. This afternoon they turned on for about an hour. Water is pretty low and crystal clear. I saw every chase and take which was a lot of fun. Had a couple break my tippet on the hit. The 2nd fish I caught was only 16" but fought like he was twice that size and went airborne about 8 times. The first one was 21".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like an amazing time!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

grant778 said:


> Were leaves a major problem at all?


They were Sunday. Yesterday and today not so bad. Supposed to get 40 MPH winds tomorrow so they probably will be bad again. Caught this 20" this morning.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing well. If it gets tough, try a #12 bead head hares ear soft hackle. Swing it low and strip it back to you. Other soft hackles will work as well. Sometimes black in the clear water. Also sparse minnow patterns will work. keep them low and moving near the fish. Eventually you will find the players.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Also sparse minnow patterns will work. keep them low and moving near the fish. Eventually you will find the players.


That's exactly how I got the one just above your post. She chased it through a riffle right back to me. At the last second when I thought she was getting ready to turn away I gave it a hard strip and she nailed it about 10 feet from me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are the coolest trout I love catching them stripping back in. Tough to get them to move like that once the water cools. Great report.


----------

